# New Member, 1st post, 1st Kahr, AND I got pix!



## kristop64089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys this is my first post here. Thanks to Shipwrecks excellent advertising I just found this place.

Real quick info on me. I am ADDICTED to handguns. I have had many Thur out the years but, few have captivated me, such as the Kahr. I don't know if it is the constant uphill battle they fight with their polymer guns,or their Pure beauty in the all metal guns(The best looking next to 1911a1, IMHO) Either way I had to have one.

Well in my neck of the woods these things are hard to find. But, as luck would have it yesterday as I was trying to find a suitable replacement for my P220(we could no longer live amicably) The local fun shop had JUST acquired THIS:


















It was made(or fired 1st time) on 1/31/05. I guess guy had brought it in between the time I stopped in first, till the time I brought my Sig back.
They cut me a straight trade. Plus threw in a Mike Hume CCW holster and a Box o' Gold Dots.

Man the DAO trigger on this is as sweet as the SA trigger on Sig p220.
The Quality on this K9 is SECOND TO NONE. Some may think that it is not on the same level as Sig, and they may be right. The SIGS are awesome guns. But, this Kahr almost looks to have handmade quality throughout.

Any ways, thanks for having me, and I'll see ya around.

Thanks, Kris


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well frist welcome from down in the swamp. Glad to see you are happy with your new to you Kahr. I have never shot or owned one. I hear they are a good ccw gun after you get them broke in and that they have a good warranty also. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

I had a very similar Kahr for a time, though I sold it for reasons unrelated to its quality or reliability, both of which were very superior. Excellent purchase - I'd take one over a SIG crunchenticker any day. ;-)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...............and Howdy from Texas. :smt028 Nice lookin' gun. We hear lots of positive things about Kahr.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome from the mountian top in North Carolina.


----------



## kristop64089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the WELCOME GUYS. and HAPPY tHANKSGIVING.

This Kahr surley can't be as big a letdown as My PT-140 pro


----------

